# pig pack



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

training my wether to be a pack goat
i have had the pack on him and i have walked him around the yard
well
my daughter is in driver's ed and is at the school for 90 min at a time
sooooooooooo
i thought i would load up Pig and take him with today
he did very well
he even walked over a wooden bridge without any probs
vehicles scare him tho


----------



## Kittikity (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh, he looks so cute with his pack on.. Such a good boy..


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awwwww, he's so cute! What a good little guy!!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

That is so neat!! He looks so cute w/ his "backpack" on!! I should teach my goaties to do that.  They just won't be able to carry too much. Thanks for posting those pics, they are too neat!


----------



## Sybil (Dec 21, 2007)

How cute. We took our llamas out backpacking Mon-Wed and ran into 4 lamancha wethers out on the trail. The goats came running up to greet us and the llamas. What a great site on the trail.


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

WOW! Someone else training a pack goat! :hug: 
I'm training my 5 month old wether to be a pack goat. He is going to be a big boy so it is important he has some training pack goat or not. I love your pictures. How do animals always know when to stick their tongues out?

_*Suellen*_


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

thanx y'all
i'm really proud of my little Pig
lol
he did really really well and even walked over a wooden bridge without the least hesitation
vehicles spook him so we have to work on that
non-running vehicles are fine
but even if the vehicle is far away and he sees it out of the corner of his eye he has to stop and watch it till its out of sight
o
nibbling too
i'm not that great with flora and fauna so i don't want him to munch much (say that 3 times fast - lol) and all he wants to do is eat


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

Are packs available for a Nigerian Dwarf wether? Where would I get one?


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

take a couple measurements of your goat
from his withers to the ground 
and go to TSC and see what they have for saddle bags
that's what i'm using
you would probably have to cut something down but it should work
good luck and let us know how things go


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww, he is a cutie. I have always wanted a pack goat.  :wink:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

They make packs for large dogs, I'd try to find one of those first, it'd probably be less expensive then other types.


----------

